#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Шри-Ланка >  > > >  >  >  Шри-Ланкийская Сангха на западе

## Владимир Николаевич

Есть ли бхиккху или организации представляющие Шри-Ланкийские Никаи на западе ?
(в частности в славяноязычных странах)

----------

